# Pastry chef job in Italian bakery in UAE?



## efthechef (Mar 1, 2011)

I was wondering if there are any Italian pastry chefs interested in working in a new upmarket bakery with 100 cover restaurant in UAE in Middle East. There is also a need for Italian speaking Head Baker/Chef, sous chef, pastry chef and also Manager and Asst Manager to work year round in this new venture.

Are people put off by the troubles in nearby Bahrain or would you go to work out there year round.


----------



## morenop (Mar 21, 2011)

can you give me some more information?

where, language skill needed, when, working time etc


----------



## mnajem75 (May 6, 2011)

efthechef said:


> I was wondering if there are any Italian pastry chefs interested in working in a new upmarket bakery with 100 cover restaurant in UAE in Middle East. There is also a need for Italian speaking Head Baker/Chef, sous chef, pastry chef and also Manager and Asst Manager to work year round in this new venture.
> 
> Are people put off by the troubles in nearby Bahrain or would you go to work out there year round.


Hi. I am a Pstry Chef but not Italian. But my work is of Italian, French, America, Pastries and Gelato and Ice Cream.I have experience for more than 15 yrs. in the industry and I love what I am doing. If you would give me chance, I can show you my work and how I work. I am here in UAE working as an Executive Pastry Chef for one company.


----------



## mos mosin (May 8, 2011)

yes,0097339119638,,,15 years experince in pastry


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Is there employment contract? Give an  idea of salary and hours expected. I assume there is no tax there.?


----------



## mos mosin (May 8, 2011)

pls email. [email protected]


----------



## chefaziz (Feb 8, 2012)

well i'm a pastry chef looking for job I'm from Lebanon Beirut i have 18 years of experience if interested this is my email [email protected]


----------



## francmino 65 (Mar 17, 2012)

salve io sono un capo pasticcere gelatiere cioccolatiere italiano con trentanni di esperienza io cerco di trsferirmi se ho lapossibilità di un rapporto lavorativo se qualcuno potrebbe darmi delle informazioni maggiori o lavorative sarò grato mia mail franc [email protected] tel 3459251640 parlo bene inglese


----------



## alessandrouri (Mar 14, 2012)

Salve ,

Ho un'attività in provincia di Roma ( Tivoli ) che venderò tra breve , nel tempo stesso stò valutando delle offerte che mi

sarebbero sopragiunte.

Nel caso che the Pastry production manager role hasn't filled in , sarei interessato nel discuterne le coordinate .

Mi può contattare ad uno degli indirizzi che lascerò .

La ringrazio anticipatamente per la sua assistenza e tempo.

cordiali saluti

Urilli Alessandro

Executive Pastry-Baker product manager & Cake artist

www.pasticceriaurilli.it

skype; colsereno

google: urilli Alessandro 

facebook: Urilli Alessandro

Linkedin ; Alessandro URILLI

+39 339 1742739

+39 0774 312698


----------



## karthik (Apr 8, 2012)

Dear sir..yes aim currnly looking for pastry or bakery chef postion. this is my e.mail id. [email protected]. if dont;t mind send me ur email id to so i can forward my cv..thank you very much


----------



## gianluca erario (Jan 8, 2014)

hello i'm italian professional baker and pastry chef and i'm intresting about job in UAEI will be glad if ca1n have more information about this job 

reguard Mr Gianluca


----------

